# Geopark  Bergstrasse Odenwald beschließt Bau von Mountain Bike Strecken



## bikestone (19. November 2009)

Ich finde den Enschluss vom Geopark Bergstrasse Odenwald einen Weg in die richtige Richtung,würde es auch begrüßen wenn mann dafür das entsprechende Konzept entwickelt!

Folgenden Artikel habe ich im Echo Online /Suedhessen gefunden:

19. November 2009  | dirk

*Durchdachtes Konzept muss her*

Umwelt: Mitglieder des Geo-Naturparks Bergstraße-Odenwald beschließen die Einrichtung von Mountainbike-Strecken

<DIV class=text>RIED. 



Im Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald werden Mountainbike-Strecken angelegt. Die Mitgliederversammlung am Dienstag in der Biebesheimer Kulturhalle hat die Geopark-Geschäftsstelle einmütig mit der Erarbeitung einer Grundkonzeption beauftragt, die Strecken mit unterschiedlichen Längen und Schwierigkeitsgraden enthalten soll. 
Grundsätzlich begrüßt Vorsitzender Matthias Wilkes das Projekt als eine Chance, den Geopark touristisch noch attraktiver zu machen. Der Landrat des Kreises Bergstraße fügte jedoch hinzu, dass dem Vorhaben ein durchdachtes Konzept zugrunde liegen müsse, um Wildwuchs an den Strecken zu vermeiden. Deshalb sollten auch vorhandene Bikerwege in die Gesamtplanung eingearbeitet werden. 
Konzeptionelle Vorarbeit habe der Turn- und Sportverein Grasellenbach wehrenamtlich geleistet. Für den Odenwälder Verein riet Peter Bauer zur Gestaltung von maximal 20 bis 25 Kilometer langen Rundkursen. Diese Strecken sollten durch Verbindungswege miteinander verknüpft werden. Zur Beschilderung eines Rundkurses, dessen Unterhaltung ehrenamtlich gut zu bewältigen sei, sind nach Bauers Einschätzung nicht mehr als 100 Hinweistafeln nötig. 
Großen Wert legt der TSV-Referent darauf, dass das Konzept mit Waldeigentümern, Revierförstern und Jägern abgestimmt werden müsse. Darauf dringt auch Hartmut Müller. Der Leiter des Forstamts Darmstadt betonte, dass die Eigentümer der Wälder grundsätzlich ein Vetorecht hätten  die Mountainbiker also damit rechnen müssten, nicht ihre Maximalwünsche umgesetzt zu bekommen. Außerdem müsse geklärt werden, wer die Wege unterhalten und diese Arbeiten finanzieren solle. Und: Wenn professionelle Veranstalter, etwa Sportagenturen, die Mountainbike-Strecken für kommerzielle Zwecke nutzten, müssten die Waldeigentümer finanziell davon profitieren. Wilke sagte ihm zu, diesen Punkt umfassend zu klären.


----------



## LarsLipp (19. November 2009)

Hi,


so jetzt sind wir mal alle gespannt, wie das umgesetzt wird. Vieleicht hört dann das hinlegen von Ästen und Bäumen im Wald auf den Trails auf. Na zumindest auf den legalen wird das dann ja eine Straftat!

Drücken wir uns mal die Daumem und sehen positiv in die Bike Zukunft im Odenwald!

Gruß

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raccoon78 (19. November 2009)

Hört sich klasse an, allerdings dann hoffentlich nicht nur um Grasellenbach.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## one track mind (19. November 2009)

hört sich gut an, ist sicherlich ein schritt in die richtige richtung, allerdings erwarte ich mir davon nicht sehr viel. da werden bestimmt vorhandene wege als radrouten ausgeschildert, wobei vieles über forstwege gehen wird, da wir im ODW kein dichtes trailnetz haben.


----------



## CubeAimFreeride (19. November 2009)

Hi

Wo soll im geopark die Trails ungefähr enstehen? 

Gruß

Marcel


----------



## rayc (20. November 2009)

Ich sehe das ganze eher negativ. 
und hatte gehofft das dies nie kommt.

Das wird auf eine Lsg. hinauslaufen wie im Schwarzwald, Rhön oder dem Bikepark Pälzerwald.
Das läuft auf fast  0% Trailanteil, also nur Forstautobahn hinaus. 
Entsprechend werde diese Strecke von Mountainbiker fast nicht genutzt.

Das schürrt massiv das Konfiktpotential mit anderen Waldnutzern.
Da wir Mountainbiker uns nicht an diese langweilge Wegenetz halten werden.
Man kennt ja die dt. Stasi-Mentalität jeden anderen Mitbürger massregeln zu müssen.

Vorbildliche offizielle Mountainbikestrecken gibt es durchaus, nur nicht in Deutschland.
In Frankreich oder UK sind Strecken mit grün (Familientauglich), blau (leicht), rot (schwer, bis S3), schwarz (extrem) markiert.
Warum ist sowas nicht in Deutschland möglich, Strecken für Mountainbiker und nicht gegen Mountainbiker!?!

Wer hat in diesen Gespächen die Position der Biker vertreten?

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganze eher negativ.
> und hatte gehofft das dies nie kommt.
> 
> Das wird auf eine Lsg. hinauslaufen wie im Schwarzwald, Rhön oder dem Bikepark Pälzerwald.
> ...



Du schreibst mir aus der Seele ! Das kommt nix gutes für uns raus !


----------



## Kelme (20. November 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> ...Das wird auf eine Lsg. hinauslaufen wie im Schwarzwald, Rhön oder dem Bikepark Pälzerwald.
> Das läuft auf fast  0% Trailanteil, also nur Forstautobahn hinaus.
> Entsprechend werde diese Strecke von Mountainbiker fast nicht genutzt...
> Ray


Sorry, aber zumindest für den Bikepark Pfälzerwald ist deine Aussage Blödsinn.
Die Diskussion über Wegenetze wurde im Vorfeld der Einrichtung der Bikeparkrouten ebenso geführt. Es ist allen klar, dass der MTB-Sport sich nicht auf diese Wege beschränken wird und lässt. Locals eh nicht. Die lenkende Wirkung durch Nutzung der MTB-Park-Strecken ist gegeben und wenn "fast nicht genutzt" wird, frage ich mich, woher die ganzen Spuren auf den Strecken kommen, die mehr oder weniger direkt an meiner Haustür vorbei führen. Der Wanderstützpunkt Schwarzsohl des Pfälzerwaldvereins an der Strecke 4 macht inzwischen 25% des Umsatzes mit MTB'lern.
Die Route 5 ab Lambrecht wird an einem guten Wochenendtag von 30 bis 50 Leuten befahren.
Trailanteile kann man aus den Karten heraus lesen oder man erfährt es durch Selbstbefahrung.


----------



## one track mind (20. November 2009)

also wenn die strecken  nicht attraktiv für biker sind werden sie nicht genutzt. dann hat keiner was davon. darüber sollten sich die initialtoren im klaren sein. 

leider haben wir im ODW halt nicht die gleiche infrastruktur wie im pfälzer wald. ausser  im darmstädter stadtwald, der kaum mal höher als 200m liegt und an der bergstrasse gibt es kaum trails. so viele bewirtete hütten, die von der neuen zielgruppe was hätten, gibt es auch nicht.

aber selbst im pfälzer wald sind die besten trails, nämlich die am haardtrand nicht im streckennetz mit drin. wie auch, man kann ja schlecht den vielen wanderern dort erklären, dass ihre lieblingsroute jetzt mtb-strecken sind, zumal die sowieso die bessere lobby haben.

meiner meinung nach geht deshalb im ODW nix ohne neue trails.


----------



## rayc (20. November 2009)

Kelme, ich bin ein Teil dieser Strecken schon gefahren.
Insbesondere die sogenannte Trailrunde, frage mich nicht nach der Nummer.

Ist einfach nur öde langweilig.
Den Fehler macht man nur einmal.
Klar gibt es Radtouristfahrer, die bleiben aber sowieso auf Forstautobahnen.

Wenn ich die Pfalz fahre, dann nicht um sowas zu fahren.

Ray


----------



## rayc (20. November 2009)

@one track mind, es gibt an der Bergstrasse genügend Trails, man muss sie nur kennen 
Klar wirst du nicht viel mit S3 finden, das meiste ist S0 oder S1.
Die Traildichte ist in der Pfalz höher, zumindest am Haardtrand.

Hütten brauchst du auch keine, der Odenwald ist nicht so dünn besiedelt wie die Pfalz. 

Ray


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. November 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Kelme, ich bin ein Teil dieser Strecken schon gefahren.
> Insbesondere die sogenannte Trailrunde, frage mich nicht nach der Nummer.
> 
> Ist einfach nur öde langweilig.
> ...


Einer der am weitesten verbreiteten Irrtümer besteht darin, dass es zwischen dem Forstautobahn-Fahrer (das ist natürlich überhaupt kein Mountainbiker) und dem "nur Trails jenseits S2" nichts gibt. 
Kurz danach kommt die irrige Meinung, dass sich ein relevanter Teil der MTB'ler in einem gelben Forum bewegen.


----------



## ralf68 (20. November 2009)

Im Prinzip finde ich die Einrichtung von Mountainbike-Strecken in Ordnung.
Sollte halt nicht mit der Verpflichtung einhergehen sie und nur sie nutzen zu dürfen.
Möchte einfach auch meine geliebte "Hausrunde" weiter fahren können.

Ausprobieren werde ich die Strecken bestimmt mal ...
als mehr Tourenfahrer hab ich auch nichts gegen Waldautobahnen .
Sollte halt alles in gesunder Mischung stehen.
Aber da hat eh jeder seine Vorlieben und das wird niemand unter einen Hut bekommen können.


----------



## Tobsn (20. November 2009)

Ich stehe so etwas positiv. 
Stärkt es doch die Position der Biker als legitime Waldbenutzer.

Für wenn dann die Strecken geeignet sind und wer darauf Spaß hat, wird sich zeigen.
Darüber jetzt hypothetisch zu diskutieren ist reine Zeitverschwendung.
Die Locals werden auf jeden Fall nicht die Zielgruppe sein. Aber vielleicht springt für die ein paar neue Trails, kleiner Parcour, XC-Rundkurs,  oder wie in HD ne DH-Strecke raus.

Zum Pfälzer Mountainbikepark. Ich fahr die 4 und 5 gerne. 

@Kelme und Ray: Solltet mal zusammen radeln fahren. So weit liegt Ihr vom Anspruch nicht auseinander.


----------



## one track mind (20. November 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> @one track mind, es gibt an der Bergstrasse genügend Trails, man muss sie nur kennen




ich hab doch in meinem beitrag geschrieben, dass es and der bergstrasse trails gibt. fahre schliesslich selbst drauf rum. vielleicht liegts aber auch an meinen schachtelsätzen, dass man nicht checkt, was ich schreib.


----------



## Micro767 (20. November 2009)

Solange das biken außerhalb der Ausgeschilderten Strecken erlaubt bleibt, soll es mir recht sein ! Nur befürchte ich das dann schnell vieles auch verboten wird !


----------



## LarsLipp (21. November 2009)

Hi,

wobei ist der Titel denn überhaupt richtig? Es werden Strecken gebaut? 

Das kann ich mir ja nicht vorstellen. Von daher ist sicherlich ein gespräch nicht schlecht, wie es denn wirkich aussieht. Na Illegales kann eh nie verboten werdellem  und nur mit sinnvollem Miteinander gelöst werden. Sind gute offizielle Trails da, braucht es keine Illegelan und mann könnte das Thema entwässerung um ein Ausspülen zu verhindern gezielt angehen.

Aber uns ist das eh klar, aber mal sehe, wie es kommt. Sind wir mal guter Dinge, wenn es nicht so wird ist immer noch genug Zeit zum Aufregen!!!

Think positv!

LarsLipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (22. November 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> ... Nur befürchte ich das dann schnell vieles auch verboten wird !


Nicht mehr oder weniger als bisher.


----------



## Dddakk (22. November 2009)

Na endlich wacht der Odenwald mal auf! Weiter so!


----------



## Micro767 (22. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Nicht mehr oder weniger als bisher.



Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr ! 

Wobei ich jetzt am Überlegen bin ist die Ecke BaWü oder Hessen  weil Hessen ja keine 2 Meter Regelung hat


----------



## raccoon78 (23. November 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr !
> 
> Wobei ich jetzt am Überlegen bin ist die Ecke BaWü oder Hessen  weil Hessen ja keine 2 Meter Regelung hat



Wenn du Grasellenbach meinst, ist das Hessen (die haben sogar die gleichen Kennzeichen wie du)


----------



## rayc (23. November 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> weil Hessen ja keine 2 Meter Regelung hat



Und das ist gut so 
Ausgenommen sind Lehrpfade, diese sind für Radfahrer nicht erlaubt.

siehe http://www.dimb.de//images/stories/pdf/rechtslage-deutschland041007.pdf

Das der Geopark uns Mountainbiker in seine Plaung nicht einbindet ist leider schon vielsagend.

Ray


----------



## Andreas (23. November 2009)

Also ich fand die Meldung erst einmal positiv, wobei ich Angst vor einem Umkehrschluss habe: Verbot von Wanderwegen die nicht als MTB-Strecke ausgeschildert sind.

Ich denke die Idee liegt dabei den Odenwald populär für das Mountain Biken zu machen und vom Radtourismus zu provitieren. Bisher hatte man ja immer das Gefühl als Mountainbiker im Odenwald unbeliebt zu sein. Besonders was die Meinung von Forstbetrieben und Wandervereinen angeht.

Wenn die Strecken dann auch über Trails gehen dürfen unsere Ba-Wü'berger Kollegen dann auch mal wieder Wege <2m offiziell befahren 

Sollten die Strecken nur auf WA verlaufen, was ich nicht glaube, bräuchte sich der Geo-Naturpark auch keine Arbeit machen.
Das deutsche Radwegenetz (grüne Schilder) und die Fernradwege verlaufen ja schon durch den Odenwald.


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Das der Geopark uns Mountainbiker in seine Plaung nicht einbindet ist leider schon vielsagend.
> 
> Ray



In Heidelberg wurden/werden die MTBer mit einbezogen!

Gruß Guru.


----------



## Tobsn (23. November 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> ...Wobei ich jetzt am Überlegen bin ist die Ecke BaWü oder Hessen  weil Hessen ja keine 2 Meter Regelung hat


Hier geht es glaub ich um den Hessen Teil.
Wäre natürlich wünschenswert den BaWü Teil mit ein zu beziehen.
Die Bergstraße besteht nun einmal aus beiden Teilen




guru39 schrieb:


> In Heidelberg wurden/werden die MTBer mit einbezogen!...


Bis auf die Tatsache, dass die DH-Strecke kommt, hab ich nix mehr von der Planung weiterer Strecken für BaWü gehört.
Hab noch vor einem Jahr Post mit der vorläufigen Planung bekommen, hab mich darüber etwas kritisch geäußert, seit dem nichts mehr gehört. 
Läuft da noch was?


----------



## guru39 (23. November 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Läuft da noch was?



jep, is noch am laufen. Dauert halt alles länger als gedacht, deshalb hörst
du auch im Moment nix von denen.


----------



## X-Präsi (23. November 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

wir hatten bei den Runden Tischen zur Legalisierung der Rinne im Frühjahr erstmals vage von dem Projekt "Wegenetz" gehört. Das Thema wurde aber auf aller Wunsch erst mal aus den Verhandlungen ausgeklammert. Uns wurde aber zugesagt, dass die Biker insbesondere zu den Streckenvorschlägen zum Wegenetz beteiligt würden. Seither haben wir nichts mehr von dem Projekt gehört. 

Wenn das ein rein touristisches Angebot werden soll, ist das ja auch eine feine Sache. Und eine gewisse Besucherlenkung wird auch ohne Verbote eintreten. 
Aber wir Biker sollten vorsichtig sein, denn ruckzuck ist auf einmal das Befahren der Wege außerhalb des Netzes für illegal erklärt. Zumal die oberste Forstverwaltung in Hessen mittlerweile einen knallharten Kurs fährt und alles als illegal auslegt was nicht mit einem forstwirtschaftlichen Fahrzeug befahren werden kann. Will hier keine Pferde scheu machen, aber ich sehe dem Ganzen mit gemischten Gefühlen entgegen. 

Auf jeden Fall müssen sich die Biker stark machen für eine große Anzahl Singletrails in dem Netz, denn sonst ist es rauschgeschmissenes Geld und wir haben ruckzuck ein langweiliges Biker-Ghetto das hoffentlich niemand von uns will. 

Aus Sicht der DIMB werden wir uns auf jeden Fall einbringen und für einen hohen Trailanteil einsetzen. Wenn alles glatt geht, haben wir in Kürze hier auch eine DIMB IG Odenwald gegründet. Interessenten und freiwillige Macher haben sich bereits gemeldet. Die freuen sich auch über weitere Unterstützung. Organisiert erreichen wir normalerweise mehr. Aber auch ohne DIMB IG kann man sich engagieren. 

PS: wir haben mit unseren Wegenetztestern in diesem Jahr bereits 4 Wegenetze unter die Lupe genommen. Ergebnis: 3 komplette Netze hatten einen Singletrailanteil von unter 5%. Das sollte hier auf keinen Fall passieren. Nur die Pfalz hatte mit 17% (mit der Erweiterung 2010 dann 30%) Singletrailanteil die Nase absolut vorne. Für ein Wegenetz ein sehr gutes Ergebnis (auch wenn ich dort meine Touren mit Trailanteil von 80% fahre ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (24. November 2009)

Sehr gut formuliert, deckt sich genau mit meiner ersten Aussage.

Ja, die Entwicklungen im Taunus sind besorgniserregend. Da ist leider ein gewisser unschöner Trend in der Politk des Forstes erkennbar.

Verbote zeigen nur mässigen Erfolgen und führen zu Unzufriedenheit auf beiden Seiten.

Ich hatte das Positiv-Bsp. UK ja bereits genannt.
In UK geht der Forst in Problemregionen (touristisch interessante Gebiete, in denen es zwangsläufig zu Konflikten zwischen den unterschiedlichen Gruppen kommt) einen anderen Weg.
In UK sind etwa 40 Trailcenter entstanden (das sind keine Bikeparks).
Parallel zu den Wanderwegen wurden Mountianbikewege neu angelegt.
Es gibt grüne Strecken (Familientauglich), blaue, rote und schwarze Strecken.
Die Wege sind so angelegt, das selbst im regnerischen UK, kaum Schlammbildung und somit Bodenerosion auftritt.
Die Akzeptanz bei den Bikern ist recht hoch, da auf die Bedürfnisse der Biker eingegangen wurde.
Das Biken ausserhalb der Trailcenter ist trotzdem nicht verboten!
Siehe http://www.trailcentre.co.uk/
Ich habe losen Kontakt zu engl. Bikern, ich kann wenn gewünscht nach weiteren Informationsquellen nachfragen.
Auch in Frankreich existieren ein sehr gutes Mountainbikewegenetz.
Wer da schon mal dort Biken war, weis wovon ich schwärme , auch wenn bei roten Trails für mich Schluss ist.

Du hast es schon richtig geschrieben, die heutigen Generationen sind nicht in Vereinen organisiert. Dazu ist die Abneigung gegen solche einfach zu ausgeprägt. 
Ein Einbindung der Biker kann erfolgreich nur ausserhalb von Vereinen erfolgen.
Gewisse Webseiten (Namen nenne ich jetzt keine ) können dabei helfen die Informationen in die Breite zu tragen.
Einen Erfolg sehe ich nur durch eine offene Kommunikation (evt. Umfragen, ...). Das gilt nicht nur für die Bikerseite sondern besonders für den Geopark/Forst.

@Präsi an 80% Trailanteil  glaube ich nicht, das wird schwer im Odenwald.
Dann müsste man viele Wege expliziet neu anlegen.

Ray


----------



## Micro767 (24. November 2009)

doppelt


----------



## Martin187 (24. November 2009)

Ich bin mal gespannt.

Und wenn dann alles legal ist werden mir sicher alle Strecken die ich mit Kumpels angelegt habe vollkommen zerstört! Weil es dann heißt "Ihr habt doch jetzt legale Strecken"!


----------



## Benji (24. November 2009)

interessante diskussion.

aber: 


rayc schrieb:


> .....
> In UK sind etwa 40 Trailcenter entstanden (das sind keine Bikeparks).
> Parallel zu den Wanderwegen wurden Mountianbikewege NEU ! angelegt.
> Es gibt grüne Strecken (Familientauglich), blaue, rote und schwarze Strecken.
> ...



...da frag ich mich wer das im Odenwald bezahlen soll?

ich denke nicht das soetwas drin ist.

Mal ne dumme Frage: Wie gestaltet sich das, wenn man nun diese Wege im Odenwald bekommen würde, dürfen auf denen dann auch Wanderer gehen? Oder wird denen zum Eigenschutz das Betreten verboten? An den mögliche Umkehrschluss daraus möchte ich nicht denken.


Noch ne Frage: Wer ist den überhaupt Ansprechpartner für dieses Projekt?

b


----------



## Benji (24. November 2009)

http://www.geo-naturpark.net/daten/presse/2009/mgl-vers-11-09.php

habs gefunden.

b


----------



## bikestone (24. November 2009)

Benji schrieb:


> interessante diskussion.
> 
> aber:
> 
> ...


----------



## Benji (24. November 2009)

danke, die mail is schon raus 

b


----------



## bikestone (26. November 2009)

Heute 26 November 2009 stand folgender Artikel im Online Echo

Ein Publikumsrenner kann Radfahren in der freien Natur sein, wie nicht zuletzt die alljährliche Drei-Länder-Tour des Touristik-Services Odenwald/Bergstraße (hier der Pulk der Ausfahrt 2009 im Juli dieses Jahres während eines Zwischenstopps bei Hassenroth) immer wieder beweist. Vor diesem Hintergrund strebt der Geopark Bergstraße-Odenwald nun die Ausweisung eines Rundstreckennetzes an. Foto: Gerhard Grünewald 
Zum zweiten Mal unternimmt die südhessische Touristikförderung einen Anlauf, den Odenwald mit einem Netz von Mountainbike-Rundwegen durch die Natur zu überziehen. Ihren Ursprung hat die neue Initiative dabei im Trägerverein für den Geo-Naturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald, dessen Mitgliederversammlung nun in Biebesheim die Erarbeitung einer Grundkonzeption für ein solches Angebot beschlossen hat. Die Organisation bilden 105 Kommunen und sieben Kreise im Einzugsgebiet des Unesco-Anerkennungsgebiets; getagt haben deren Repräsentanten diesmal in Biebesheim/Kreis Groß-Gerau. 
Das dort präsentierte Radstrecken-Programm erinnert dabei stark an ein Projekt der Odenwald-Regionalgesellschaft (Oreg) aus dem Jahr 2006. Mit Schwerpunkt im Odenwaldkreis wollte die Kreistochter damals zwölf Geländerad-Rundstrecken durch Wald und Flur in einer Gesamtlänge von 421 Kilometern ausweisen. Wie seinerzeit berichtet und kommentiert, scheiterte das Ansinnen jedoch am Widerspruch von Jagd, Forst und Naturschutz; nach massiver Gegenwehr aus diesen Gruppen verfolgte die Oreg ihre Idee einstweilen nicht weiter. 
Auf die grundsätzliche Übertragbarkeit dieses Konfliktpotenzials auf das Geopark-Projekt und das Bewusstsein seiner Urheber dafür deuteten bei dessen Vorstellungen Äußerungen des Vorsitzenden Matthias Wilkes hin. Der Landrat des Kreises Bergstraße bezeichnete das Projekt zwar als Chance, den Geopark touristisch noch attraktiver zu machen. Er fügte jedoch hinzu, dass dem Vorhaben ein durchdachtes Konzept zugrunde liegen müsse, das ,,Wildwuchs" an den Strecken ausschließe. Deshalb sollten auch vorhandene Bikerwege in die Gesamtplanung eingearbeitet werden. 
Dazu betonte Peter Bauer vom Fachverein TSV Grasellenbach, der in die Vorbereitungen einbezogen ist, dass das Konzept mit Waldeigentümern, Revierförstern und Jägern abgestimmt werden müsse. Darauf drängte in Biebesheim auch Hartmut Müller. Der Leiter des Forstamts Darmstadt betonte, dass die Eigentümer der Wälder ein Vetorecht hätten - die Mountainbiker also damit rechnen müssten, nicht ihre Maximalwünsche verwirklicht zu bekommen. Außerdem müsse geklärt werden, wer die Wegeunterhaltung finanzieren solle.


----------



## Peter-S (27. November 2009)

Leider bin ich etwas spät auf diesen Treat gestossen, versuche aber dennoch einige Informationen zu ergänzen.
Der Vorschlag, ein MTB-Netz im Odenwald zu etablieren, wurde von mir im Frühjahr 2008 an die Kreisverwaltungsführung Bergstrasse herangetragen. Mein Konzept sah eine Art runder Tisch mit allen Beteiligten vor, um ein Konzept zu erarbeiten und im Rahmen einer Projektarbeit umzusetzen.
Mit dem Geschäftsführer der Tourismusmarketing GmbH Bergtstrasse führte ich ein Vorgespräch, Anfang April 2009 dann bereits ein weiteres Gespräch mit dem Geschäftsführer Tourismusmarketin, Geschäftsführer Geonaturpark Herr Diehl und Herrn Peter Bauer. 
Herr Press (TSV Grasellenbach) warb im September 2008 bei verschiedenen Beteiligten für eine Unterstützung zum Aufbau lokaler Rundkurse im Odenwald mit Ansprechpartner Herr Peter Bauer. 
Das Konzept von Herrn Bauer sieht vor, dass die lokalen (Fußball-)Vereine Rundstrecken generieren und sich so ein Streckennetz im Odenwald ergibt. 
Im Mai 2009 wurde im Rahmen einer "Vorkonzeption" Herr Dr. Wöhrstein durch den Geonaturpark eingeladen.
Der Rest der Geschichte wurde hier bereits beschrieben..... 
Federführend für das Projekt ist der Geonaturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald (Adr. s.o.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (27. November 2009)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Das Konzept von Herrn Bauer sieht vor, dass die lokalen (Fußball-)Vereine Rundstrecken generieren und sich so ein Streckennetz im Odenwald ergibt.
> 
> Federführend für das Projekt ist der Geonaturpark Bergstraße-Odenwald (Adr. s.o.)





*lokalen (Fußball-)Vereine Rundstrecken generieren*

Dafür müssen wir aber schnellstes besser geeignete Leute finden als Fußball-Vereine !

Da fallen mir sofort die Meli-Biker ein, die sind wohl z.Z. mit am besten organisiert ! ! !


----------



## Andreas (27. November 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Da fallen mir sofort die Meli-Biker ein, die sind wohl z.Z. mit am besten organisiert ! ! !



Die sind aber kein Verein und verfügen auch nicht über finanzielle Mittel. Vielleicht sollte jemand einen Verein gründen.


----------



## raccoon78 (27. November 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die sind aber kein Verein und verfügen auch nicht über finanzielle Mittel. Vielleicht sollte jemand einen Verein gründen.



Das Problem wird nur sein, dass die wenigsten die Bereitschaft haben werden finanzielle Mittel bereit zustellen (Mitgliedsbeiträge).

Die Mitgliederzahlen in dem Verein werden dann wohl recht überschaubar sein


----------



## raccoon78 (27. November 2009)

Eine DIMB Sektion Bergstrasse / Odenwald könnte eine Lösung sein.


----------



## Micro767 (27. November 2009)

Sorry Leute ! 

ich wollte nur kundtun das die Meli-Biker für mich am besten organisiert sind, nicht das man irgendwelche Kosten oder dergleichen übernehmen soll ! 

Die Kosten sollen schön dort bleiben wo man das ganze Verzapft ! 
Oder brauch einer von uns wirklich das ganze, mit Schilder und Pflege der Wege ? Wir sind seit Jahren im Odenwald unterwegs ohne das ganze und somit auch ohne Kosten für uns ! 

Nur wenn da was passiert sollten doch einige der Lokal-Biker mit von der Sache sein und nicht Fußball-Vereine sich überlegen wo und was man fahren könnte.

Deswegen bin ich auf die Meli-Biker gekommen, wir hier neben an sind nur ein paar Jungs die sich ab und an einfach so zum biken treffen und selbst ein regelmäßiger Termin und Treffpunkt ist für uns schon ein Problem.


----------



## raccoon78 (27. November 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Die Kosten sollen schön dort bleiben wo man das ganze Verzapft !
> Oder brauch einer von uns wirklich das ganze, mit Schilder und Pflege der Wege ? Wir sind seit Jahren im Odenwald unterwegs ohne das ganze und somit auch ohne Kosten für uns !



Da wird wohl das Hauptproblem liegen: Wer zahlt bestimmt!
Das die Sportvereine (finanziell und vermutlich eher mit Manpower daran beteiligt) sich vermutlich nicht von ein paar dahergelaufenen Bikern in ihren Kram reden lassen werden liegt nahe.
Die werden dann auch bestimmen wollen " was, wann und vor allem wo"! Und zwar in ihrem Sinne.
Ich fürchte an einer eigenen starken Interessenvertretung führt kein Weg vorbei. 
Da würde sich die DIMB halt anbieten, da wie schon erwähnt die Voraussetzungen für einen neuen "Sport-Verein" mit ensprechender Mitgliederzahl recht ungünstig sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (27. November 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

wichtig ist, dass sich die Biker als Lokale Kenner einbringen. Das kann bei dem einen oder anderen "Fußballverein" vielleicht "in die Hose gehen", wenn die Fachkunde nicht entsprechend vorhanden ist. Aber oftmals gibt es auch in den "Mehrspartenvereinen" eine Radabteilung mit engagierten Bikern. Wäre halt mal interessant zu wissen, wer wo mitmischt und wie die Pläne aussehen. 
Es wäre eine absolute Ausnahme, wenn die Vereine die Strecken finanzieren und unterhalten müssten. Mitwirken bei Erstellen und Unterhalten ja (z.B. regelmässige Streckenenkontrolle), aber finanzieren wäre mir neu. Da es sich um eine touristisch geprägte Ausweisung handeln wird, sind hier die Nutznießer wie Tourismus und Gemeinden im Boot. 
Für die Ausweisung von Wegenetzen gibt es im Übrigen einiges an Fördermitteln (EU und Land), so dass sich der finanzielle Aufwand deutlich reduzieren lässt. 

Mit Dr. Thomas Wöhrstein wäre eine erfahrene Planungskapazität eingebunden. Er hat auch einige gute Arbeiten verfasst, die die Verträglichkeit des Bikens belegen. 

Das einzige, was mich etwas beunruhigt, ist der bisher von uns festgestellte, sehr geringe Singletrailanteil der Wegenetze, die durch seine Firma www.outdoor-concepts.de realisiert wurden (Firma ist nach meiner Erinnerung mit dem ADFC verbandelt). 
Da das Verfahren zur Aufnahme von Singletrails in die Wegenetze sehr  aufwändig ist und Widerstände manchmal erst über Monate und Jahre bröckeln, ist es aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht für ein Planungsbüro wohl nicht tragbar, die "lange Schiene" zu fahren. Denn da müssen irgendwann Ergebnisse her und die sind dann oft nicht ausgewogen, so dass die Singletrailfreunde dann evtl. das Nachsehen haben.


----------



## Micro767 (27. November 2009)

Welches Interesse haben denn eigentlich Fußball-Vereine an einem MTB Wegenetz ?

Brutal gesagt soll der der OWK ein Wegenetz aus arbeiten, die haben wenigstens direkt mit dem Odenwald zu tun. Auch wenn das wohl für uns das totale aus wäre.

Ist natürlich nicht mein Ernst !


----------



## Peter-S (27. November 2009)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Eine DIMB Sektion Bergstrasse / Odenwald könnte eine Lösung sein.



Bin ich dabei


----------



## Peter-S (27. November 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Welches Interesse haben denn eigentlich Fußball-Vereine an einem MTB Wegenetz ?
> 
> Brutal gesagt soll der der OWK ein Wegenetz aus arbeiten, die haben wenigstens direkt mit dem Odenwald zu tun. Auch wenn das wohl für uns das totale aus wäre.
> 
> Ist natürlich nicht mein Ernst !



Problematisch ist dabei meiner Ansicht nach, dass die Kommunen (inkl. Geonaturpark) und OKW über derart viele Wege "verfügen". 
Mir stellt sich die Frage: ist dieses umfangreiche Wegenetz in dieser Form notwendig?

Meiner Ansicht nach besteht ein Bedarf mit dem OWK ins Gespräch zu kommen und die Bereitschaft zu wecken, ein MTB-Wegenetz aufzustellen, das weitgehend entkoppelt ist vom bisherigen OWK-Netz. 
Mein Argument lautet. dass die Biker/-innen von heute die Wanderer von morgen sein werden. Je früher der OWK in diese Planungen eingebunden ist, umso besser. Der zweiten Teil des Planungsaufwandes liegt beim Geonaturpark, der mit seinem Wegenetz ebenfalls einen nicht unerheblichen (jew. kommunalen) Bereich im Kreisgebiet und kreisübergreifend abdeckt.

Ich plädiere auch dafür, dass "Profis" und "Praktiker" an einer Planung beteiligt sein sollten, insbesondere Personen die sich seit Jahren mit diesen Themen beschäftigen.

Der Ansatz, die Planung lokalen Personen/Gruppen zu überlassen greift zu kurz und vernachlässigt sicherlich berechtigte Interessen der Gastronomie, Träger und Veranstalter, POIs, Gewerbetreibende, weitere Verbände und Vereine usw....


----------



## X-Präsi (27. November 2009)

Damit sich die Gemüter wieder ein bissl beruhigen:

Habe soeben mit dem Geopark telefoniert. Die Biker werden selbstverständlich eingebunden. Und nicht nur die, die schon mal ein paar Streckenvorschläge gemacht haben. Sondern auch andere Vereinigungen wie die DIMB (IG Odenwald/Bergstraße?). 

Der Geopark teilt unsere Auffassung, dass Singletrails enthalten sein müssen. Diese Position wurde kürzlich beim Förstertreffen im Taunus ebenfalls bereits gegenüber dem Forst vertreten. Und da der Geopark und die Gemeinden letztlich die Auftraggeber sind, können sie den Auftrag an das Planungsbüro auch entsprechend formulieren. 

Das erste Planungs-Treffen unter Einbindung der Biker und der von Peter-S benannten anderen Beteiligten / Grupperiungen soll wohl Mitte Januar stattfinden.  
Falls jemand von Euch sich unter dem "Dach" der DIMB einbringen möchte, ist er / sie herzlich willkommen. Posting hier oder Mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de und wir schauen mal, wie wir zusammen was bewegen können. 

Wie auch immer man sich organisiert - ob mit oder ohne DIMB oder mit und ohne Sportverein oder mit und ohne Internetgruppierung - wir sollten unser Vorgehen abstimmen, damit wir Biker ein geschlossenes Stimmungsbild abgeben. Nur so sind wir stark und können was erreichen. 

Gruß

Thomas

@ Peter-S: Du sprichst mir zum Teil aus der Seele. In völlig überlaufenen Regionen ist der Sinn einer Besucherlenkung gegeben. In ruhigen Ecken, wie im tiefsten Odenwald, wo einem manchmal den ganzen Tag niemand begegnet, sollte sowas nur als touristische Bereicherung und nicht als zwangsweise Besucherlenkung angelegt werden. 
Bloss eins ist klar: nicht zuletzt auf Betreiben von Bikern wird es dieses Wegenetz demnächst geben. Das ist beschlossene politische Sache. Ob wir mit mischen oder nicht. Bloss, wenn wir uns und unsere Interessen nicht einbringen, ist die Gefahr groß, dass was frustrierendes bei raus kommt. 
Vielleicht gelingt es uns auf diesem Wege ja sogar ein paar zusätzliche Trails zu bauen, die flowig-fluffig genau unseren Vorstellungen entsprechen ;-)
Am besten dort, wo die Traildichte ohnehin eher gering ist...


----------



## Peter-S (27. November 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hallo Leutz,
> 
> wichtig ist, dass sich die Biker als Lokale Kenner einbringen. Das kann bei dem einen oder anderen "Fußballverein" vielleicht "in die Hose gehen", wenn die Fachkunde nicht entsprechend vorhanden ist. Aber oftmals gibt es auch in den "Mehrspartenvereinen" eine Radabteilung mit engagierten Bikern. Wäre halt mal interessant zu wissen, wer wo mitmischt und wie die Pläne aussehen.



Ich möchte die Begrifflichkeit "Fußballverein" in dieser Diskussion ein wenig herausnehmen. 
Die momentanen Aktivisten des TSV Grasellenbach im "Projekt MTB-Park ODW" so nenne ich es einmal, haben sich nach der "Fussballkarriere" nun dem MTB verschrieben. 
Sie nutzen Ihre persönlichen Kontakte (Vereine und natürlich  Fussballvereine) um in den Kommunen die entsprechenden "Planungspartner" für Ihre Idee zur Umsetzung des Projekts zu haben.

Meines Wissens nach existiert bereits ein umfangreiches Wegenetz aufgrund dieser Kontakte und bereits durchgeführten "Streckenplanungen". 
Ob dieser Schritt, auf derart "geplante Strecken" zurückzugreifen der richtige Weg, stelle ich einmal dahin (s. meinen Beitrag oben).


----------



## Micro767 (27. November 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Wie auch immer man sich organisiert - ob mit oder ohne DIMB oder mit und ohne Sportverein oder mit und ohne Internetgruppierung - wir sollten unser Vorgehen abstimmen, damit wir Biker ein geschlossenes Stimmungsbild abgeben. Nur so sind wir stark und können was erreichen.




100% Zustimmung !

Ich bin jetzt den ganzen Vormittag schon am überlegen wie ich mich persönlich hier irgendwie mit einbringen kann  Aber mit Familie, Arbeit und Biken wird es halt immer enger.


----------



## Peter-S (27. November 2009)

..uupps


----------



## Benji (28. November 2009)

Hat jemand von euch Kontakt zu dem TSV Grasellenbach Leuten? 
Ich denke das wäre zum Ersten der beste Ansprechpartner. 
Da könnte man ja auch seine Vorstellungen versuchen einfließen zu lassen.

@dimb: Was muss man tun um eine IG zu gründen? 

Wie stehn die Chancen das man dann auch als "Experten" bei der Planung mit am Tisch sitzen darf? Und nicht nur vorher durch den Wald fahren darf und sich Gedanken macht, die dann von anderen "Experten" verworfen werden.

b

p.s.: Ich wäre natürlich im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten bereit mich einzubringen.


----------



## Eggbuster (29. November 2009)

Micro767 schrieb:


> 100% Zustimmung !
> 
> Ich bin jetzt den ganzen Vormittag schon am überlegen wie ich mich persönlich hier irgendwie mit einbringen kann  Aber mit Familie, Arbeit und Biken wird es halt immer enger.



Muss man nur wollen, dann klappt das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (30. November 2009)

Kaum schaut man paar Tage nicht rein, ist hier gleich was los ... 

Da die Melibokus-Biker genannt wurden, eine Kuzer Erklärung:
Es ist kein Verein, sondern eine PLattform um Touren zu organisieren.
Ähnlich eines schwarzen Brettes, wo jeder angemeldete Biker seine privaten Touren anbieten kann. Die anderen Biker werden (optional) per Email informiert oder schauen auf die Webseite.
Wenn jemand mitfahren will, meldet er sich  an, damit der Touranbieter weis das jemand bei seiner Tour mitfahren will.
Die Anmeldung auf der Seite ist kostenlos.
Die Seite wird privat von mir betrieben, gepflegt und administriert.
Die Kosten des Betriebs werden privat getragen.
Zur  Zeit sind etwa 1100 Biker angemeldet. Der aktive Kern dürfte etwa aus 200 Bikern bestehen.
Von Bikern von Anfang 20 bis hoch bis über 60. Aber die meisten Biker liegen alterstechnsich zwischen 30 und 45 Jahre.
Der Erfolg dieses Konzept liegt darin verwurzelt das es kein Verein ist und das es kostenlos ist.
Ich bin gerne bereit über die Seite Infomaterial, Umfragen in die Breite zu tragen.
Klar, es gibt deutlich mehr Biker im Odenwald, daher muss man möglichst alle Kanäle nutzen. (u.a. auch Bikehändler). 

Wer hatte eigentlich die Idee Fussballvereine einzubinden? 
Fussballvereine könnten erfolgreich helfen, wenn man ein Netz von Trinkhallen aufbauen will. In meiner Jugend war ich in einen Fussballverein aktiv, es wurde nicht gerne gesehen das ich nicht aktiv an den Saufgelagen teilnahm.

Der einzige mir bekannte MTB-Verein im Odenwald ist das Team Bergstrasse. In Radsportabteilungen von Vereinen sind sicherlich auch noch paar organisert. Aber das dürfte ein kleiner Prozentsatz der Biker sein.

Biker sind einfach nicht in Vereinen organisert. Vereine sind einfach eine veraltete Organisationsstruktur aus den vorletzen Jahrhundert.

Wenn man wirklich die breite Masse der Biker einbinden will muss man eine offene Organisationsform wählen, ohne Zwänge und Kosten.
Die Leute sollten selbst entscheiden können, ob, wann und wie sie sich einbringen.

Die Notwendigkeit einer Besucherlenkung sehe ich eigentlich nicht. 
Wanderer gibt es im Odenwald nur sehr wenige (ist nicht vergleichbar mit der Pfalz), dagegen sind Spaziergänger punktuell sehr stark vertreten.
Ihr Aktionsradius ist aber sehr begrenzt (schätze mal max. 1-2 km vom Parkplatz) und schnell benannt.
In diesen Hotspots macht eine Trennug Sinn.
Das sind zumeist Gebiete an der Bergstrasse:
Ludwigshöhe bei DA, Kirchberghäuschen, Fürstenlager, Comoder Weg zwischen Alsbacher- und Auerbacher Schloss, Verbindungsstrasse Kuralpe-Seigerts, das Felsenmeer und sicherlich einige Ecke bei HD, wie Königstuhl und Weisser Stein.
Neunkirchner Höhe, Lindenfels, Trom oder andere beliebte Ausflufgsziele im 'Hinterland" sind meist unkritisch.

Ansonsten finde ich sollte Wege gemeinsam von Wanderer und Bikern genutzt werden. Es ist für beide Seite nett, ab und zu einen anderen Menschen zu sehen. Mit Wanderern hatte ich noch nie Probleme.
In 90% der Fälle laufen Begegnungen freundlich und respektvoll ab.

Präsi, ich würde soweit gehen das www.outdoor-concepts.de aufgrund ihrer Vergangenheit untragbar ist. Ein solches Wegenetz braucht keiner.

 ray


----------



## Dddakk (30. November 2009)

@rayC

Ich möchte dir zustimmen. Ich wohne genau am Fuß des Weißen Stein bei Dossenheim. Die Spaziergänger-Routen meide ich am Sonntag zwischen 10 und 16 Uhr. Ansonten gehören die Wege mir 

Bereits in der 2. "Bergreihe" ist auch Sonntags kaum jemand unterwegs.
Eichelberg/Hardberg/Tromm/Krehberg... sind sehr problemlos.

Königsstuhl überlasse ich gerne den Downhillern und den Stöckchenlegern. Die haben sonst keine Sorgen.
Ich hatte auch noch keine Probleme mit anderen Pfadbenutzern.

Vereine finde ich aber gar nicht so verkehrt, besonders wenn sie modern geführt sind und auch was für junge Leute auf die Beine stellen.
Ich war gerade am WE in Külsheim beim Weißwurstrennen. Sehr viele Kinder, Jugendliche und Frauen waren am Start. 

Ciao!


----------



## raccoon78 (30. November 2009)

> Ludwigshöhe bei DA, Kirchberghäuschen, Fürstenlager, Comoder Weg zwischen Alsbacher- und Auerbacher Schloss, Verbindungsstrasse Kuralpe-Seigerts, das Felsenmeer und sicherlich einige Ecke bei HD, wie Königstuhl und Weisser Stein.
> Neunkirchner Höhe, Lindenfels, Trom oder andere beliebte Ausflufgsziele im 'Hinterland" sind meist unkritisch.



Da stimme ich voll und ganz zu, wobei man einige der oben genannten "Hot Spots" jetzt schon mit etwas Ortskenntnis und kleinen Umwegen,  ohne größere Berührungspunkte passieren kann.


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2009)

Hi rayc,

dachte wirklich das Ihr ein e.V. seit. 

Wäre sicherlich nicht schlecht wenn Du das Thema auch auf Deiner HP noch verbreiten würdest.


----------



## friermel (30. November 2009)

Ich finde es gut wenn die Massen von Touris und nicht Ortskundigen auf die Waldautobahnen geschickt werden. Je weniger die, mehr oder weniger, versteckten Trails geschunden werden, um so besser sind sie zu fahren und je weniger Streß gibts mit Forst und co.


----------



## Micro767 (30. November 2009)

Was uns nichts bringt wenn außerhalb der Ausgeschildert Strecken das Biken verboten wird !


----------



## Dddakk (30. November 2009)

O.K. wenn ich ab jetzt nen fremden Radler hier treffe auf "meinen" Singletrails treffe, gibts Haue!


----------



## friermel (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Leute vom Geo-Park wollen sicherlich keinen BikePark einrichten sondern eher "Mammi, Pappi und die Kleinen"  durch den Odenwald führen.


----------



## raccoon78 (1. Dezember 2009)

friermel schrieb:


> Ich finde es gut wenn die Massen von Touris und nicht Ortskundigen auf die Waldautobahnen geschickt werden. Je weniger die, mehr oder weniger, versteckten Trails geschunden werden, um so besser sind sie zu fahren und je weniger Streß gibts mit Forst und co.



Na ja, also ehrlich gesagt über wieviele "Rad-Touristen" und ortsunkundige MT-Biker reden wir eigentlich?
Die Masse wirds nicht sein.
Dass hieße dann sowieso, dass das ganze Projekt zu 90% von "Locals" genutzt werden würde oder zu 100% aus Waldautobahnen besteht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (1. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die entscheidene Frage, was will der GEOPark!

Ray


----------



## friermel (1. Dezember 2009)

Die Masse an Touristen wird es wohl aktuell nicht sein.  Vermutlich deshalb die Aktion vom Geo-Park. Ist prinzipiell ja auch keine schlechte Idee, mehr Leute aufs Bike und zu uns an die Bergstraße und den Odenwald zu holen.  Um so größer ist unsere Lobby.

Und mal ehrlich, brauchen Locals ausgeschilderte Waldwege?.


----------



## ralf68 (1. Dezember 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> O.K. wenn ich ab jetzt nen fremden Radler hier treffe auf "meinen" Singletrails treffe, gibts Haue!


 
Aber denke daran: Nicht jeder, der "deinen" Singeltrail hinunterstolpert ist zwangsläufig auch ein "Fremder". Könnte auch ich sein, wenn ich mir mal wieder zuviel vorgenommen habe.

Ach ja, Brillenträger schlägt man nicht 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Dddakk (1. Dezember 2009)

ralf68 schrieb:


> Aber denke daran: Nicht jeder, der "deinen" Singeltrail hinunterstolpert ist zwangsläufig auch ein "Fremder". Könnte auch ich sein, wenn ich mir mal wieder zuviel vorgenommen habe.
> 
> Ach ja, Brillenträger schlägt man nicht
> 
> Gruß Ralf



Hallo Ralf, 
wir als 68er müssen doch zusammen halten 
Ich habe schon viele Auswärtige hier aufgegabelt und ihnen dann die Trails gezeigt, mache ich doch gerne. Solltest du mal in den "Süden" kommen, sag bescheid. 
In "deinem" Revier bin ich am Samstag: Seeheim via Alsbacher Schloss bis zum Krehberg.


----------



## ralf68 (1. Dezember 2009)

@Dbbakk
guter Jahrgang, wirklich 

Muß zugeben, dass ich bedingt durch Start an Haustür - Ziel an Haustür nicht sehr weit rumkomme. Krehberg, Juhöhe ist so meine Ecke mit dem Rad. Dann geht mir auch schon Puste aus 
Mein Schnitt ... sag ich nicht ... nur soviel ... Biker kommen immer von hinten, sind dann kurz vor mir zu sehen und schon sind sie weg 
Aber dies wäre eher was für eine PM oder ein anderes Thema.

Oh, sehe gerade ist höchste Zeit für mich zur Arbeit zu gehen 

Ralf


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leutz,

hatten DIMB-Aktiventreffen am WOE und war danach bissl kränklich (aber nix oink), daher Astinenz bis heute. Hier jetzt mal kurz mein Senf zu diversen Fragestellungen hier:

@ RayC: Sehr guter Beitrag. Eines fiel mir dazu noch ein: die öffentliche Hand mag feste, strukturierte Ansprechpartner wie die Vereine. Der Geopark hat aber bisher zum Runden Tisch Rinne immer auch unorganisierte Biker herzlich willkommen geheißen. Warum sollten das jetzt nicht auch z.B. Leutz von den Melibokus-Bikern sein? Ich glaube nicht, dass das ein Problem sein würde.

Outdoor Concepts gleich vorweg abzulehnen, finde ich allerdings bissl überzogen, denn die werden letztlich das realisieren, was Auftrag ist. Und laut GEOpark sollen auf jeden Fall ausreichend viele Singletrails im Wegenetz enthalten sein. Zitat: "es kann nicht sein, dass ein Wander-Steig nach dem anderen aus dem Boden gestampft wird und die Biker bekommen nicht das gleiche Recht eingeräumt!".

es wurde hier auch gefragt, was der GEOpark eigentlich möchte:
"ein touristisches Angebot und ein Angebot für die Einheimischen." Aber ein Angebot halt. Hier ist es eine Frage, inwieweit der Forst seine Vorstellungen durchsetzen kann, dem es vermutlich auch darum gehen wird, dass die Biker nur noch die ausgewiesenen Wege benutzen. Das ist ein Verhandlungsteil, der spannend werden kann. 

@ Benji:
Du fragtest, wie man eine DIMB IG gründet. Das ist total simpel. Die Interessenten treffen sich, beschließen, dass sie ab sofort eine IG sind und wählen einen Sprecher, der das Ganze etwas koordiniert und das Bindeglied in den DIMB-Vorstand ist. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt gibt es direkte Unterstützung für die IG durch die Gesamt-DIMB. Z.B. zum Druck von Flyern, Veröffentlichungen auf der DIMB-Homepage auch in einer eigenen Rubrik, allgemeine Beratung und Rechtsberatung, Zugriff auf die Wissendatenbank der DIMB (WIKI) mit Gutachten etc.
Wer Interesse an der Gründung einer IG hat, kann mir gerne eine Mail zu kommen lassen, dann schicke ich noch mal genauere Infos. Will hier nicht zu sehr mit sowas langweilen. kleinjohann et dimb.de 

*ich fände es übrigens klasse, wenn wir ein Treffen aller an dem Thema "Wegenetz Odenwald" Interessierten organisieren könnten, sobald der Termin für den ersten  Runden Tisch im Januar fest steht. Dann könnten wir uns abstimmen, mit welchen Positionen wir dort eigentlich auftreten wollen. Und bei der Gelegenheit könnte man auch darüber reden, ob man sich irgendwie organisieren möchte und wenn ja, wie das geschehen soll. *

*Apropos "IG":*
War ne super Idee, hier im IBC-Forum eine IG MTB Odenwald einzurichten 
Da ich nicht alles doppelt schreiben möchte, werde ich mich künftig vorzugsweise dort äußern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ope (2. Dezember 2009)

*@Präsi;*

Besser nicht, meiner Meinung nach. Wenn du willst das Informationen in falsche Hände gelangen bei der Häufigkeit von Fake-Accounts in letzter Zeit.
Gerade im Bereich Odenwald wird in letzter Zeit aktiv spioniert um gezielt zu stören.
Oder du postest nur was unanfechtbar beschlossen ist (Strecken etc.).


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Dezember 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> *@Präsi;*
> 
> Besser nicht, meiner Meinung nach.


Sorry, steh gerade auf dem Schlauch, befürchte ich. Was meinst Du damit? Gerne auch per PN.


----------



## rayc (3. Dezember 2009)

Du hast schon recht, Behörden ticken anders.
Da die nicht in Vereinen organiseren Biker die Mehrheit stellen,  muss man diese integrieren.

Ich werde an der Weihnachtsfeier der Melibokus-Biker, am 5.12 ab 19:00 auf der Kuralpe dieses Thema ansprechen.
Ich rechne mal mit etwa 40 Bikern. Wer mag, darf gerne kommen, schliesslich sind wir ja kein Verein und jeder Biker ist willkommen.

Ist das wirklich die Position des Forsts?
Um den Schutz des Waldes kann es nicht gehen, sonst würden sie da nicht so wüten. 

Ope, ich hoffe doch das in einen geschlossenen Forum nur solche IBC-User eingeladen werden, die persönlich bekannt sind.
Ich kenne dich nicht, somit würde ich dich nur einladen, wenn jemand anderes für dich bürgt. 

Ray


----------



## Tobsn (3. Dezember 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> ...
> Ope, ich hoffe doch das in einen geschlossenen Forum nur solche IBC-User eingeladen werden, die persönlich bekannt sind.
> Ich kenne dich nicht, somit würde ich dich nur einladen, wenn jemand anderes für dich bürgt.
> 
> Ray



Wer wurde zu der IG eigentlich eingeladen? 
Habe mich über die Einladung etwas gewundert, da ich den Kollegen ja nicht kenne.
Aber RayC und Benji können für mich bürgen.


----------



## Black_kite (3. Dezember 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich die Position des Forsts?
> Um den Schutz des Waldes kann es nicht gehen, sonst würden sie da nicht so wüten.
> Ray


Vielleicht geht es ja eher um den Schutz des Wirtschaftsfaktors,
ich kann jedenfalls nur den Kopf schütteln wenn ich sehe wie brachial dort vorgegangen wird.

Des weiteren wird es in Zukunft in den Wäldern bestimmt sehr "licht" werden, 
wenn man bedenkt in welchem Maße in letzter Zeit "ausgebeutet" wird.

Gruß


----------



## Ope (3. Dezember 2009)

> Ope, ich hoffe doch das in einen geschlossenen Forum nur solche IBC-User eingeladen werden, die persönlich bekannt sind.
> Ich kenne dich nicht, somit würde ich dich nur einladen, wenn jemand anderes für dich bürgt.
> 
> Ray



Es gehört auch geprüft wer ein IG gründet ................... 
Einfach mal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## rayc (3. Dezember 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Es gehört auch geprüft wer ein IG gründet ...................
> Einfach mal darüber nachdenken.



Diese Frage wurde denjenigen schon gestellt.
Eine Antwort steht noch aus.

Ray


----------



## raccoon78 (3. Dezember 2009)

Ope schrieb:


> Es gehört auch geprüft wer ein IG gründet ...................
> Einfach mal darüber nachdenken.



Zugegebenermassen schon etwas Merkwürdig 



Aber mal schauen wie die Antwort aussieht.
Zumal ich hier auch keinen persönlich kenne.


----------



## Tobsn (3. Dezember 2009)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> ...Zumal ich hier auch keinen persönlich kenne.


Dann muss man das mal ändern 

Sep 2009 sollte auf jeden Fall zum Denken geben.


----------



## Dddakk (3. Dezember 2009)

@rayC
Dein PN-Postfach ist voll. Ich würde dir gerne was "privates" schicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (3. Dezember 2009)

Ist Absicht, da ich PMs nervig finde, die kann man schlecht archivieren.
Nur Mods können mir deswegen noch PMs schicken.
Schreibe, mir einfach eine Email.

Ray


----------



## raccoon78 (3. Dezember 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann muss man das mal ändern



Spätestens bei der IG Mitgliederversammlung


----------



## rayc (3. Dezember 2009)

Da @bikestone nicht Farbe bekennen will, habe ich diese IG verlassen.

Geheimnisse (welche auch) wurde ja keine verraten, alles was da gesagt wurde, hätte man auch hier sagen können.

Ray


----------



## Benji (3. Dezember 2009)

edith.

hatte nur grad gesehn das ich aus der ig mtb odenwald rausgeflogen bin. dem guten mann kann man auch keine pn schicken. komisch.

dachte, weil ich die ig nich mehr in meiner liste gesehn habe, das rayc ihm so angst gemacht hat, dass bikestone die ig geschlossen hätte, dem ist aber nicht so. nuja, ich sag immer: wer nich will der hat schon.

b

p.s.: vieleicht sollte man das ganze ig gemache auch nicht übertreiben, viele köche verderben den brei, deswegen kümmer ich mich nun erstmal um andere sachen.

sorry für offtopic.


----------



## raccoon78 (4. Dezember 2009)

Benji schrieb:


> edith.
> 
> hatte nur grad gesehn das ich aus der ig mtb odenwald rausgeflogen bin. dem guten mann kann man auch keine pn schicken. komisch.
> 
> dachte, weil ich die ig nich mehr in meiner liste gesehn habe, das rayc ihm so angst gemacht hat, dass bikestone die ig geschlossen hätte, dem ist aber nicht so.



Mach Dir nichts draus, ich wurde auch entfernt  ich habe es aber inzwischen überwunden und kann damit leben


----------



## Tobsn (4. Dezember 2009)

Wurde gestern auch entfernt.
Da gab es die IG noch.
Gerade kann ich sie nicht mehr finden.

:Ka:


----------



## rayc (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe diese IG verlassen und auch gesagt warum ich dies tue.
Mehr als das habe ich nicht getan.
Wie auch, hier im IBC bin ich ein einfaches Mitglied.

Wenn das schon Angst macht ...

Ray


----------



## Benji (4. Dezember 2009)

ich hab auch grad nochmal gesucht, die ig is weg und bikestone wohl auch.
naja, dann war es wohl mit der überzeugung nicht weit her....

nun gut, ich hoffe wir können im januar mehr erfahren, oder halt schon eher.

b


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Dezember 2009)

Da die IG offensichtlich von Bikestone selbst gelöscht wurde, sind wir alle rausgeflogen. Wir werden andere Wege der Kommunikation finden. 

Vor allem wäre es wichtig, dass wir in den nächsten Wochen ein Treffen der Biker bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micro767 (5. Dezember 2009)

Bin überzeugt das wir uns alle schon X-mal über den Weg geradelt sind


----------



## ChrisChros (13. Dezember 2009)

Vor allem müsste man denke ich mal mit den Mitgliedern des Odenwald Klubs reden, da diese die Leute sind, die am meisten gegen uns Biker haben(Schranken wegen uns Bikern schließen und Äste auf die Wege schmeißen). Außerdem sind sie anscheinend der Meinung, dass die Wege nur für sie gemacht sind. Aber die Zeiten ändern sich nunmal.

Gruß

Christian


----------



## friermel (29. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ist das Thema eigentlich durch?? Oder dürfen nur Insider die Neuigkeiten efahren


----------



## Micro767 (29. Dezember 2009)

nix neues gibt es nicht 

Ich gehe davon aus das es bestimmt Monate dauert, bis da auch nur was angefangen wird.


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Dezember 2009)

Über die Feiertage hat sich da nichts gerührt. Ich hake im Januar mal beim Geopark nach.


----------



## Bountain Mike (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi Biker, 

wir(paar Leute aus unsrem Verein und paar Biker Kumpels)  haben bei unserer letzen Tour über die Idee zu einem 
regelmäßigen Biker Stammtisch gesprochen. 

Damit wir gleich Nägel mit Köpfen machen, haben wir jetzt den 1. Termin 
festgelegt: 
29.01.2010, 19:30 Uhr beim Goldenen Bock in Ober Abtsteinach. 

Da es eine Vereinsunabhängige Veranstaltung ist, kann grundsätzlich 
jedermann daran teilnehmen der Spaß am Radsport hat und 
neue Kontakte aufbauen bzw. pflegen möchte. 

Bitte die Info gerne weiterleiten. 

Anmeldungen nehmen ich zwecks Platzreservierung an. 

Danke und einen guten Rutsch in neue Jahr 2010 !!!! 

Sportlichst 

Bountain Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (30. Dezember 2009)

Bountain Mike schrieb:


> ...29.01.2010, 19:30 Uhr beim Goldenen Bock in Ober Abtsteinach....



Hört sich gut an. 
Um die Zeit komm ich da im Rahmen der Freitag Touren eh immer vorbei


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Januar 2010)

Hallöle allerseits!

Hatte heute Kontakt mit dem Geopark. Erste gemeinsame Abstimmungsgespräche laufen frühestens ab Mitte Februar. Dann wird es interessant. 

Ich würde auch gerne zum ersten STammtisch kommen, aber in der Woche geht terminlich leider gar nichts mehr. 
Beim nächsten Mal bin ich sicherlich dabei.


----------



## Question-Mark (18. Januar 2010)

Komisch. Was man alles so braucht. Ich fahre jetzt schon so lange durch den Odenwald. Aber ich kann mich an keine brenzlige Situation mit Wanderern erinnern. 
Einzig Hundebesitzer und Jäger haben bis jetzt gestört.
Die einen lassen die Tölen unangeleint durch Unterholz rennen, so daß sie einem urplötzlich vors Vorderrad hüpfen und die anderen sperren an den besten Tagen  den wald für alberne Treibjagden.

Hauptsache MTB verkommt nicht zu irgendeinem drögen Vereinssport.


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Januar 2010)

Question-Mark schrieb:


> Komisch. Was man alles so braucht. Ich fahre jetzt schon so lange durch den Odenwald. Aber ich kann mich an keine brenzlige Situation mit Wanderern erinnern.
> Einzig Hundebesitzer und Jäger haben bis jetzt gestört.
> Die einen lassen die Tölen unangeleint durch Unterholz rennen, so daß sie einem urplötzlich vors Vorderrad hüpfen und die anderen sperren an den besten Tagen  den wald für alberne Treibjagden.
> 
> Hauptsache MTB verkommt nicht zu irgendeinem drögen Vereinssport.



Hallo Frage-Mark,

kann so einiges nachvollziehen, von dem was Du schreibst. Wichtig ist aus Sicht des Geoparks allerdings auch, dass das ganze Gebiet für Biker-Touristen interessant wird und hier ohne Ortskenntnis und großen Aufwand ihre Spielwiese finden. Siehe in die Nachbarschaft der Pfalz. Dass sich der eine oder andere Einheimische durch das Angebot positiv (d.h. ohne Verbote) leiten lässt, ist insbesondere auf Seiten des Forstes sicherlich ein gewünschter Nebeneffekt. Diese Kanalisierungsnotwendigkeit sieht die DIMB allerdings nur dort, wo ein sehr hoher Nutzerdruck mit regelmäßigen Konflikten besteht. Ob das im tiefsten Odenwald der Fall ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Deutlich widersprechen muss ich Dir beim Sprcuh zum "drögen Vereinssport". Vielleicht solltest Du mal bei ner Clubtour z.B. in meinem "Heimat-Club" Beinhart mitfahren und Du würdest Deine Meinung evtl. revidieren. Spaß pur, unverkrampft und mit netten Leuten. Und wir haben keinen Halter für den Gesetzestext auf dem Lenker...


----------



## Question-Mark (19. Januar 2010)

Unter "Bau von Mountainbikestrecken" stelle ich mir allerdings etwas mehr vor, als bestehende Wanderwege mit dem 10 Schild zu versehen, die diese nun als Radwege mit ausweist. Darunter verstehe ich Strecken, die man nur mit dem Rad befahren darf. Keine Reiter, Fußgänger, etc. 

Bevor man nach allerlei Kram schreit, wäre es doch sinnvoller, den Jungs und Mädels, ihre in mühseliger Kleinarbeit angelegten Anlieger und Drops bauen und befahren zu lassen. 
Aber das geht ja mal wieder nicht. Wäre wohl zu pragmatisch.

Und die Entflechtung zwischen Bikern und Radlern ist allein schon durch die Anforderungsprofile gegeben. Wo ich fahre, ist es dem gemeinen Wanderer viel zu steil.

Wenn ihr keinen drögen Vereinssport betreibt, ist es doch ok.
Ich hatte eher den BDR im Verdacht, die Waldwege an sich reißen zu wollen


----------



## Jockel2 (1. Februar 2010)

Hallo Allerseits
bin erst jetzt auf das Forum gestoßen und bin an dem Thema sehr interessiert. Bin bei den melibikern dabei und fahre öfter mit dem Ray.
Zum Thema:
Ich finde die Idee, den Odenwald über ein Wegenetz für andere Biker besser zu erschließen erstmal gut, und teile nicht die Ansicht von Kollegen, dass man die schönen Wege nicht verraten soll, damit sie uns erhalten bleiben. Ich glaube eher, dass wenn die Sache richtig gelenkt wird, alle davon profitieren. Es ist auch nicht überall Krieg zwischen den Mountainbikern und dem Rest der Welt, wie an der Bergstraße oder an den Taunushängen. Bei uns im hinteren Odenwald ist die Situation etwas entspannter weil weniger Mensch.
Das Wegenetz könnte nur aus GPSTracks - Roadbooks - und einfachen Übersichtskarten bestehen, und müsste gar nicht im Wald ausgeschildert werden. Dadurch würde der Stress mit Waldbesitzern und Jägern erstmal umgangen. Der finanzielle Aufwand wäre überschaubar und es gibt ja durchaus einen Etat im Odenwald für Tourismusförderung. Soviel ich weis hat der Kreis Interesse an sowas. Ich bin mir sicher, dass es über die Melibiker oder andere Foren (z.B. hier) leicht ist, ein paar Lokals zusammen zu bringen, die aus dem FF ein paar schöne Runden planen könnten. Ich hätte für das Dreieck Michelstadt - Amorbach - Eberbach gleich ein paar leckere Ideen. Die Frage ist allerdings berechtigt: Was haben wir davon.
Das Hauptproblem sehe ich darin, das es einfach zu wenige Trails gibt. Bei uns im Mümmlingtal ist die Zahl sehr begrenzt. Die Wege sind fast alle als Wanderwege ausgeschildert, z.T. Qualitätswanderwege, wie der Nibelungensteig oder der Schmetterling. Hier kann man nur sehr begrenzt etwas machen.
Hier liegt aber auch die Chance in der Sache. Nämlich der Bau von Mountainbikestrecken (ist ja hier Thema). Hier buddeln überall die Jungs im Wald rum, machen illegale Strecken, die bald wieder abgerissen werden. Ich sehe ein Chance, das man in Abstimmung mit den Gemeinden feste Strecken einrichten kann. Ich bin im Sommer in den USA in Vermont viel auf so Strecken gefahren. Alle privat in Abstimmung mit den Waldbesitzern gebaut. Fährt sich viel schicker als Wanderwege. Z.B. unser Bürgermeister (Michelstadt) hat da ein offenes Ohr und wollte mir gleich eine Karte schicken, wo Stadtwald ist. Die Strecken könnten in Privatinitiative vielleicht mit Unterstützung der Gemeinden gebaut und von den Gemeinden unterhalten werden. Das wäre für die Gemeinden kein dramatischer Kostenfaktor. Ich glaube es wäre nicht schwer hier in der Ecke ein paar Jungs zu finden, die da mitmachen. So könnte man Stück für Stück das Wegenetz ausbauen und den Odenwald durch fest etablierte Strecken auch für uns immer atraktiver machen. 
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man da Unterstützung kriegt, wenn man ein Konzept mit Hand und Fuß vorstellt. Sehr wichtig ist es natürlich, über Dimb oder Melibiker oder was weis ich was einen Ansprechpartner zu stellen. Wenn es wieder einen Stammtisch gibt, bin ich dabei.
Jockel aus Michelstadt

PS: Es ist natürlich klar, das hier nur Trails (max. 5 Sterne Melibokusbiker - Skala ; unteres S3) und keine echten Freeridestrecken gemeint sind, weil ja kein Mensch längere Runden mir einem Freerider fährt. Aber man kann ja auch Abzweigungen mit echten Freeridepassagen einbauen, dann buddelt die lokale Jugend auch mit. Und wenn eine Gemeinde bei so etwas mitzieht, kann man sicher auch besser über eine echte permanete Freeridestrecke verhandeln.


----------



## Gerald (4. Februar 2010)

Wenn ein ausgeschildertes MTB Wegenetz den Sinn hat, Radlern, die nicht aus der Region sind (also Touristen) eine Orientierung zu bieten, ist das in Ordnung.

Wenn es aber daraus hinausläuft, daß man nur noch auf den ausgeschilderten Wegen radeln darf, 

Meine Kollegen und ich radeln schon "ewig" (unsere Haare, falls noch vorhanden, gehen langsam in Richtung Friedhofsblond)im ODW rum und hatten noch nie "Stress" mit Fußgängern. Man weiß halt auch, daß man zu bestimmten Zeiten (Feiertage, WE) bestimmte Hotspots (Fürstenlager, Rund um den Meli, Kuralp, Felsenmeer)einfach meiden sollte. Es gibt noch genügend andere Alternativen. 

Die Disskussion um Trailanteile kann ich schon mal gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich möchte dort fahren wo ich kann und will, und das in einem halbwegs legalen Rahmen. Strikt dagegen bin ich, daß MTB ler beginnen, den Wald dahingehend umzugestalten, das bestimmte Strecken "interessanter" werden. Das ist nach meinem Verständnis schlichtweg Sachbeschädigung und bringt nur Imageschaden für Alle. Das Ergebnis ist dann eine Lenkung der vernünftigen Masse was ich nicht will.

Gerald


----------



## one track mind (4. Februar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Die Disskussion um Trailanteile kann ich schon mal gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich möchte dort fahren wo ich kann und will, und das in einem halbwegs legalen Rahmen.



das wollen wir alle...



Gerald schrieb:


> Strikt dagegen bin ich, daß MTB ler beginnen, den Wald dahingehend umzugestalten, das bestimmte Strecken "interessanter" werden. Das ist nach meinem Verständnis schlichtweg Sachbeschädigung und bringt nur Imageschaden für Alle.



...eben nicht wenn es an bestimmten plätzen legal ist. du wirst dann auch von niemnadem dazu gezwungen, dort zu fahren


----------



## raccoon78 (4. Februar 2010)

one track mind schrieb:


> du wirst dann auch von niemnadem dazu gezwungen, dort zu fahren



Da muss ich allerdings ein klein wenig Einspruch einlegen. Ich gebe Gerald insofern recht dass es wenig hilfreich ist, wenn man an Wanderwegen oder leicht zugänglichen / stark frequentierten Wegen rumbastelt.

Ist mir selbst schon passiert dass ich auf einem ausgeschilderten Wanderweg mit dem Bike unterwegs war und auf einem schön trailigen Stück hat irgendein "Vollhonk" Drops eingebaut. Da war selbst ich als (Touren-) Biker stinksauer. Wie da ein 70 jähriger "Spaziergänger" (ich differenziere ausdrücklich zwischen Wanderer und Spaziergänger) drüber denkt, wenn er einen 50 cm Drop "beklettern" muß, kann sich jeder selbst vorstellen.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## Micro767 (4. Februar 2010)

Gerald schrieb:


> Man weiß halt auch, daß man zu bestimmten Zeiten (Feiertage, WE) bestimmte Hotspots (Fürstenlager, Rund um den Meli, Kuralp, Felsenmeer)einfach meiden sollte. Es gibt noch genügend andere Alternativen.



Wer aber nicht erst an solchen Tagen mit dem Auto besagte Stellen umfahren möchte, hat Pech und muss entweder durch die Massen oder es halt bleiben lassen an solchen Tagen zu biken.  Da ich meist in Bensheim, Heppenheim oder Weinheim starte hab ich oft das Problem.

Ich fahre schon mehr als human und hab auch immer ein "Grüß Gott" auf den Lippen, dennoch kommt es bald regelmäßig zu sinnlosen Diskussionen und wüsten Beschimpfungen, meist aber mit den Sonntags Spaziergänger die wohl lieber zu hause auf der Couch liegen würden als mit ihrer holden Frau 5 Meter in die nächste Odenwälder Wirtschaft zu laufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## one track mind (4. Februar 2010)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Da muss ich allerdings ein klein wenig Einspruch einlegen. Ich gebe Gerald insofern recht dass es wenig hilfreich ist, wenn man an Wanderwegen oder leicht zugänglichen / stark frequentierten Wegen rumbastelt.
> 
> Ist mir selbst schon passiert dass ich auf einem ausgeschilderten Wanderweg mit dem Bike unterwegs war und auf einem schön trailigen Stück hat irgendein "Vollhonk" Drops eingebaut. Da war selbst ich als (Touren-) Biker stinksauer. Wie da ein 70 jähriger "Spaziergänger" (ich differenziere ausdrücklich zwischen Wanderer und Spaziergänger) drüber denkt, wenn er einen 50 cm Drop "beklettern" muß, kann sich jeder selbst vorstellen.
> 
> ...



da haste natürlich recht... aber darum ging es mir ja nicht. sondern um die möglichkeit, dass wenn es schon ausgewiesene mtb-strecken geben sollte, diese auch für das befahren mit mtb´s speziell gestaltet sein sollten.


----------



## raccoon78 (5. Februar 2010)

one track mind schrieb:


> da haste natürlich recht... aber darum ging es mir ja nicht. sondern um die möglichkeit, dass wenn es schon ausgewiesene mtb-strecken geben sollte, diese auch für das befahren mit mtb´s speziell gestaltet sein sollten.




Sorry, das ist mir gestern auch bewusst geworden, als ich auf dem Heimweg war. Dass du ja eigentlich mit deinem Vorschlag genau sowas vermeiden möchtest.

Typischer Fall von zu schnell schreiben und zu langsam Nachdanken 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## one track mind (5. Februar 2010)

raccoon78 schrieb:


> Typischer Fall von zu schnell schreiben und zu langsam Nachdanken



naja, aber in einer recht milden ausprägung, da gibts weitaus schlimmeres. es besteht noch hoffnung für dich


----------



## Jockel2 (5. Februar 2010)

Da sind wir doch genau am Punkt. Es gibt einfach zu wenige trailige Strecken im Odenwald. So ein Wegenetzprojekt wäre eine Chance mit Unterstützung des Kreises extra Bike-Trails abseits der Waderwege anzulegen. Ich rede nicht von wüsten DH-Strecken sondern von flowigen Trails ohne größere Hindernisse, die ohne große Eingriffe in die Landschaft gelegt werden. Ich bin in Amerika diesen Sommer haufenweise so Strecken gefahren. Die haben teilweise aus völlig unspektakulären Waldstücken richtig hübche Trails rausgeholt. Da braucht man keinen Bagger, nur ein gutes Auge für die Landschaft und die Erlaubniss des Besitzers. Wenn der Kreis so etwas unterstützen würde wäre das doch super. Ich wüsste hier um Michelstadt gleich mehrere Möglichkeiten, alte Hohlwege, entlegene Steilhänge,weitab der Touriecken, die sich gut eignen würden. Ich kann da keine Sachbeschädigung sehen. Wenn du so einen Trail auflässt, ist er nach einem Jahr einfach verschwunden.


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Februar 2010)

viele interessante Meinungen hier. Alle nachvollziehbar. 

Ich persönlich würde mich allerdings über jeden Trail freuen, der flowig und mit vertretbarer  Beeinträchtigung für die Natur hinzu kommen würde.


----------



## one track mind (9. Februar 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> viele interessante Meinungen hier. Alle nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde mich allerdings über jeden Trail freuen, der flowig und mit vertretbarer  Beeinträchtigung für die Natur hinzu kommen würde.



words of wisdom, präsi


----------



## Dddakk (19. Februar 2010)

Weiß jemand was von MTB an/auf/mit Wasserwerkanlagen in Frankenstein?


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Februar 2010)

Gestern war Fortsetzung "Runder Tisch Rinne" in Lorsch. Ganz hervorragende Moderation durch den Geopark. Und vor allem - so ziemlich alle ziehen jetzt an einem Strang. Trotz halbem Jahr Verzögerung jetzt durchaus als Fortschritt zu bezeichnen. 

Hier mehr dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6860072&postcount=10

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich den GEopark auch auf den Start der Gesprächsrunde zum Thema "Wegenetz" angesprochen. Das Treffen ist für die zweite Märzhälfte geplant. 

Vorher werden wir aber noch versuchen, die Bikerinteressen zu bündeln. Zu dem Zweck überlegen wir, nun endlich eine DIMB IG Odenwald zu gründen. Ein Bikertreffen zu diesem Thema und zum Wegenetz allgemein wäre für die erste Märzhälfte geplant.


----------



## aradriel (20. Februar 2010)

DIMB IG Odenwald wäre ja ein guter Vorwand für nen Beitritt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (21. Februar 2010)

Kann alles, muss aber nicht.


----------



## Dddakk (21. Februar 2010)

Präziser:
Ein Tipp:
Die Erbauer der illegalen Tracks und Trails auf Wasserwerkanlagen / Wasserspeichern in Malchen sollten mal ganz fix ein bissel überlegen. Vermutlich wohnen sie ja auch dort. 
Zählt mal eins und eins zusammen....


----------



## Enduroride (23. Februar 2010)

schön das die Verhandlungen endlich weitergehen.
Vielen Dank an DIMB!


----------



## Gaunt (21. Juli 2011)

Ging's hier eigentlich irgendwie weiter?


----------



## tyerax (21. Juli 2011)

Yep! siehe www.mtb-odw.de


----------

